# Silvio Samuel CONVICTED!



## Aaron Singerman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Muscle Gossip #45- Silvio Samuel CONVICTED!*

On April 11th, 2011, IFBB Pro Silvio Samuel was arrested and charged  with numerous counts of battery, assault, and domestic violence. This  morning Silvio’s fate was put in the hands of a jury of his peers, and  as of minutes ago their verdict came back; Guilty. Silvio's Case File

 As you can see, he was found guilty of 4 of the 6 charges. I am in  the process of finding out the specifics of the charges, and the  significance of each. I can tell you that unless there are mitigating  factors that I am not currently aware of, Silvio Samuel will almost  certainly be spending several years of his life behind bars. The  sentencing is scheduled for February 29th.
 More details to come soon...

For details on the case, the crimes, and the back story,  including both Silvio and his victim’s sides of the story, check out  these links:

 Muscle Gossip #21: Silvio Samuel Arrested- 
Muscle Gossip #21- Silvio Samuel ARRESTED! - RX Muscle Mag

 ACCESS BODYBUILDING: Silvio’s Girlfriend Speaks Out After Beating-
Access Bodybuilding: (4/20/11):Silvio Samuel's GIRLFRIEND speaks out on ACCESS BODYBUILDING! - RX Muscle Mag

 ACCESS BODYBUILDING: Silvio Comes On To Tell His Side of the Story-
Access Bodybuilding: (5/4/11): IFBB Pro Silvio Samuel dispels the rumors! Plus, reveals some dark secrets about SHAWN RAY! - RX Muscle Mag

 Muscle Gossip #32- Silvio’s Return to the Stage-
Muscle Gossip #32- Silvio Crosses The Border - RX Muscle Mag

 ACCESS BODYBUILDING: Interview After Getting out of Jail-
Access Bodybuilding: (9/8/11): SILVIO SAMUEL speaks to RXMUSCLE after being released from PRISON! - RX Muscle Mag

If you have tips, gossip, feedback, or you would like to advertise on RxMuscle, email me at Jewbacca@rxmuscle.com!
 Follow me: Twitter

Muscle Gossip #45- Silvio Samuel CONVICTED - RX Muscle Mag


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

Sucks to be Silvio. But if he punched out a woman...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

reports say her kids witnessed him keep beating her even after she was knocked out.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

If that's true then he needs ****** up.


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 27, 2012)

Bye.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea....he's screwed.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 27, 2012)

Hate to say it but he needs to be locked up for beating a woman--much less his childrens mother! I know him from Gold's..You would never think he could hurt a fly. But don't know what happens behind closed doors. If he did infact kick her while she was unconscious, he needs to get his ass wooped!


----------



## MULCH63 (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder how long until Roids get the blame....


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 28, 2012)

Another great column!

Aaron has a follow up to this one coming, plus a REALLY big one about missing money... Big waves on that one. 


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> I wonder how long until Roids get the blame....


 
I'm sure they have already used that as the primary reason why!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently, there was picture evidence of the trauma Silvio inflicted on this lady. She told he there were pictures of the damage he did, but never produced them for me. They were listed as evidence... And if there were pictures, then he's a piece of shit and deserves whatever he gets.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2012)

I won't lose any sleep over that scumbag going to prison.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Roid abuse + BBing stress is never a good thing. 

Such is the destiny for many IFBB "contestants".


----------

